# Could you get zapped?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Just wondering (I'm NO electrical expert folks so go easy), whether a 12v Fishfinder battery could potentially give an electrical shock to a kayaker??

I'm thinking if the battery is loose inside the hull and water gets into the hull, if the water contacted the terminals would the water carry an electrical charge that could potentially zap someone?

I used to carry my battery in a tupperware box but recently have only carried it in the carry bag that it came in and it sits in the hull of the yak. Just thinking that if I roll my yak or somehow get water inside the hull, could there be a potential for a zapping?

:shock: :?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't think so. You would have to provide an alternative earth to the ocean to have any current flow through you. That would be difficult


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

I have no idea.....sure would be good for a laugh tho 8)


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

No.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Are you wanting to know so you can avoid getting zapped or do you want to know so you can try and get zapped for fun? Or, maybe try and zap a mate?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Billybob said:


> No.


Man of few words :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Dallas said:


> Billybob said:
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


"No" is one word. 8)


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

A fatal shock from a 12 volts 7AH battery is not likely in any case. If the battery floods, it will short across the terminals, rather than take the long track through your body and back.
I think you would be flat out even feeling a tingle from such low voltage and amperage.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: Come on Gatesy we all want to hear {thats another story} dont be shy mate it sounds like a beauty 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Freckles (Sep 19, 2006)

My mate was never able to put his fingers on the positive and negative terminals of a 12v car battery, It would zap him so hard he was in danger of of his very life.

FYI
The following data was given to me by the Coastguard when I applied for my Marine Radio Operators License (and now have):-
If SALT water enters the cell/s of a lead acid battery, the battery will EXPLODE VIOLENTLY. This is caused by the reaction of the sulphuric acid and the sea water.
Batterys, especialy on a yak or canoe, must be fully protected from the intrusion of salt water into any of the cell/s of the lead acid battery.

Freckles


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Sunhobie said:


> A fatal shock from a 12 volts 7AH battery is not likely in any case. If the battery floods, it will short across the terminals, rather than take the long track through your body and back.
> I think you would be flat out even feeling a tingle from such low voltage and amperage.


Ahh, that's no fun. DaveG, my suggestion is get one of those transformers and circuit that will turn ya 12 volts into 10,000 volts (like an electric fence zapper thingo). The amps will be so low that it won't kill ya, but gee, you could have some fun. Someone touches ya yak on the beach and . . . ZAPPPPO! Might reduce the number of nicked yaks 'cause people will be too scared to touch someone else's yak.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Freckles said:


> My mate was never able to put his fingers on the positive and negative terminals of a 12v car battery, It would zap him so hard he was in danger of of his very life.
> 
> FYI
> The following data was given to me by the Coastguard when I applied for my Marine Radio Operators License (and now have):-
> ...


In that case I might take some spares kayaking and chuck at the powerboats that come too close.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Given worst case conditions (sweaty skin, current path through the chest...) the minimum DC voltage to cause a fatal shock is 30VDC. As Gatesy said, a 12V battery submerged inside your hull would probably be irritating, not incapacitating. I would be careful about accidentally bridging the terminals with a finger or hand :shock: :x I would also recommend a sealed lead acid battery and a waterproof battery box or bag.
I use a small, waterproof Pelican case to hold my battery and another for wiring, terminal blocks and switches (plus that really cool, but completely pointless green LED power available light :roll: )


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

you're right doug... that IS a cool green light!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

DGax65, that green led light is so cool. I want one. I wanna put one on my lunch box. 8)


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Troppo
I've got lots of LEDs sitting around the shop. I'd be more than happy to come over there to do the install on your lunch box. Parts and labor are free; you would only have to pay for travel and per diem 

This is just a byproduct of my navy training as an electronics technician....always check the power available light as the first step of troubleshooting. Either that, or I watched too much Star Trek as a kid. 
I was going to put a power indicator light on each load, but I came to my senses. I got stupid with my Prowler (see attached picture). The Prowler was a floating testimonial for too much free time and a shop full of electronic components. It is unfortunate that I didn't properly leak check that yak before installing everything. After it was completely outfitted I found numerous pinhole leaks around the footwells. I had to rip everything out before I returned it to Ocean Kayak for replacement :x


----------

